

Stop plagiarism in 3 easy steps - portentint
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2008/10/stop-plagiarism-in-3-easy-steps.htm

======
nickolai
Interesting. I suspect that your targets will just be more careful with their
copy pasting instead of falling back on actual content production. It still
easier to check a page for image links than actually write something. However,
this doubtlessly has some "personal satisfaction" value :)

